
What Emails Reveal About Performance at Work - this_is_not_you
https://joshbersin.com/2018/10/what-emails-reveal-about-your-performance-at-work/
======
gonvaled
> In my case, I learned to “delete the subject line” and add a small new one
> that clearly tells the recipient what I want them to know. It turns out that
> this type of practice (which I developed during my years at Deloitte) is a
> good rule for high performers. Simplify your message and make it clear what
> you’re asking others to do. This, in turn, will elicit a faster response to
> your communication.

If you change the subject line, your email will get lost in my inbox since it
will not be organized into conversations (I use gmail). I hate it when people
(or systems) reply to my emails with a different (very generic in the case of
automated systems) subject, to the point that I do not easily recognize what
it is about.

I get that a dozen "FW"s are not easy to read. Get your email program fixed,
but do not change the subject.

~~~
grx
> If you change the subject line, your email will get lost in my inbox since
> it will not be organized into conversations (I use gmail)

> Get your email program fixed, but do not change the subject.

That's strange. Threading should be based on the "References", "In-Reply-To"
and related header fields, not on the subject. Maybe the emails your reader
cannot organise, failed to supply the correct references. Gmail might then put
an extra effort in it to match subjects, but this should not be the default
case (and does not work in other clients).

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
It used to be this way, but then Gmail appeared and changed the rules of the
game. So these days you need to be aware that changing the subject line will
appear as a new thread ("conversation" in Gmail jargon) for Gmail users. Which
might not matter that much if you don't cut the previous e-mails that most
e-mail readers append by default.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
If you don't have the time to read all, here's the summary:

> The highest performing leaders use simpler words to communicate, they
> respond faster, and they communicate more often. In other words, they are
> more engaged, more efficient, and more action-oriented.

